# Phone Calls/saying I signed up....



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I am getting phone calls from companies saying I signed up for information on line. I haven't signed up for anything. I've got AVG free home edition and it is updated. What's going on?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

They probably tell that to everyone whether they even have a computer or not with the odds most people do have one.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Aren't you on the do-not-call list? Works great for us. Charities and politicians can still call though. We hang up on them too.

Peg


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, we are on the do not call list, but lately I have been getting calls from an on line university and a cruise ship line. I told both to put me on their do not call list.

Do you have to renew the do not call request? I only did it once and what a relief it was getting rid of all those pesky callers.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

the do not call list must be re-registered. If you signed up when it first started you DNC is now expired and you must renew it.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

IF one checks and their number is already registered on the DNC list I suggest that everyone file complaints with the FCC on SPAM calls. 

I do and I'd like to think I had a hand in getting the auto warranty extension deal shut down as it was the last that I filed a complaint on. Doubt I had anything to do with it but one never knows.

BTW, I haven't received a single call since I filed with the FCC on the last one. 

File a complaint here: https://complaints.donotcall.gov/complaint/complaintcheck.aspx?panel=2


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

We had this same thing happen once. They called to congratulate us on a new baby (no baby), called about going back to college, etc. Traced it to a company that I filled out a form for a catalog and they had a box to be unchecked at the end of the form where they submitted out info. to a lot of other places. I don't remember the company but I do know that we never dealt with them after what happened. I just told the callers we did not request any info. and to remove us from their list.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## godsgapeach (Jan 1, 2009)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I do and I'd like to think I had a hand in getting the auto warranty extension deal shut down as it was the last that I filed a complaint on. [/url]


I had the auto warranty call just this a.m. Of course none of our cars are under any warranty. 

I filed a complaint--thanks for that link!


----------



## Suburbman (Apr 9, 2009)

clamjane said:


> I am getting phone calls from companies saying I signed up for information on line. I haven't signed up for anything. I've got AVG free home edition and it is updated. What's going on?


When you downloaded anti-virus software from a company based in the *Czech Republic *(a country well known for it's computer hackers and disregard for international treaties on intellectual property) you agreed to accept the terms of their privacy policy which includes the following:


> This Privacy Policy applies to all personally identifiable information obtained from _*or about *_the registered users...
> . . .
> How Do We Use the Information We Collect and Track?
> We use personal information in the following ways and for the following limited purposes:
> To provide you with special offers that may be of interest to you;


You gave them permission to use any info you provided them to optain more info about you (like your phone #) and then contact you about another product or service.

There's no such thing as a free lunch or free software. (I'll leave out the story of the fox guarding the chicken coop.)


----------

